# Tips for camping in the cold



## David Chang (Nov 15, 2010)

If anyone actually camps in the cold, these tips (hopefully) are helpful

- Include plenty of carbohydrates in your diet to provide fuel for hiking and for simply keeping your body warm.

- Keep your water bottles from freezing in your pack by putting them in a wool sock or insulated bottle cover. You can make bottle covers by taping closed cell foam around your bottles. Water mixed with something such as Gatorade, lemonade, etc will freeze at a lower temperature than plain water. In below-freezing weather, turn your water bottles upside down so that the ice forms at the bottom of the bottle instead of in the opening.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 15, 2010)

When settin`  up your bed, make sure to insulate from below, as well as above.


----------



## Randy (Nov 15, 2010)

Use an underquilt on your hammock.


----------



## Nate23 (Nov 15, 2010)

Add boiling/hot water to a nalgene bottle, secure top tightly, add to sleeping bag. Now you have a foot warmer.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 15, 2010)

Walk inside the 30 footer and turn on the heat, fire up the stove and the tv and relax!!!!!!!!


----------



## CAL (Nov 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> When settin`  up your bed, make sure to insulate from below, as well as above.



Yep,what ole Nic said.Ya got to have as much under you as on top to stay warm.
Always wondered how the cowboys on the movies keep warm with just a blanket and laying on the ground!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 15, 2010)

A reflector on the backside of your campfire makes a big difference.


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 15, 2010)

If you use a camp stove make sure you get the "all seasons" mixture of fuel.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 15, 2010)

Get the best cold weather shelter ever designed. A tipi. They have a central heat system.


----------



## olchevy (Nov 15, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Get the best cold weather shelter ever designed. A tipi. They have a central heat system.


x2 and if you know how to go about it you can make one that is pretty easy to transport, made plenty over the years, I haven't got it perfect yet but I'm working on it.


----------



## RJFortune (Nov 15, 2010)

Gaducker said:


> Walk inside the 30 footer and turn on the heat, fire up the stove and the tv and relax!!!!!!!!



x2


----------



## cheeber (Nov 15, 2010)

Good gloves, hat, socks, and sleeping pad are key.  But staying dry is probably #1.


----------



## GMORE (Nov 15, 2010)

Like the others said, a good pad is essential.  Also, make sure you have a quality sleeping bag preferably rated a little above the tempurature you will experience.   A 10 degree bag will usually keep you alive at 10 degrees, not comfortable.  One time in an underrated bag is a lesson you will not ever repeat.  Keep your clothes for the next day with you in the sleeping bag.  Keep an empty large mouth bottle like a gatorade bottle next to you.  Saves that urgent and dreaded frigid walk outside the tent.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 15, 2010)

If it gets below 40 degrees.... go rent a motel room!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> When settin`  up your bed, make sure to insulate from below, as well as above.



Avoid air mattresses ...Use a cot with blankets under your
sleeping bag, or a foam pad then your bag....
Use Flannel lined bag....Much warmer than silky type
liner....


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 16, 2010)

Newspaper makes a good insulation for under your sleeping bag. Also comes in handy for starting a fire, or when you forget/ run out of toilet paper.


----------



## David Chang (Nov 17, 2010)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Avoid air mattresses ...Use a cot with blankets under your
> sleeping bag, or a foam pad then your bag....
> Use Flannel lined bag....Much warmer than silky type
> liner....



If you put a blanket on top of the air mattress, and then laid on top of that would it be as warm as a sleeping pad?


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 17, 2010)

-55 degree US Army bags are the best that I've ever used. I made the mistake the first time I used it and left my clothes on. I like to froze. One night after too much firewater I slept under the stars with it on bare ground and woke up covered with 6" of snow covering me, but I was snug as a bug.


----------



## Slingblade (Nov 17, 2010)

lagrangedave said:


> -55 degree US Army bags are the best that I've ever used. I made the mistake the first time I used it and left my clothes on. I like to froze.



I made the same mistake, from then on out I just kept my clothes in the bag with me and not on me.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 18, 2010)

Be sure to dry off any sweat before hitting the sleeping bag.  You will stay warmer if you dry off and put on dry sleeping wear before getting into your sleeping bag.


----------



## garnede (Nov 18, 2010)

Cary a set of clothes that is only for sleeping in.  I prefer fleece.  This prevents adding moisture to your bag.  
Use the smallest tent you can comfortably fit in.  This will let your body heat warm the tent more.  It will not keep you comfortable alone, but it helps.  
If you want serious cold weather comfort camping, get an Arctic Oven
Use a 10 degree bag for 32 degree camping.  Use a -10 degree bag for 10 degree camping.  Use an Artic Oven with a stove for -10 degree camping.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 2, 2010)

If you camp at a state park or anywhere that has electric hook up an electric blanket is an awesome thing to have.

I picked one up at Goodwill a few years back for about $20. 

It is the only heat source you need in your tent.


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 2, 2010)

Slingblade said:


> I made the same mistake, from then on out I just kept my clothes in the bag with me and not on me.



That makes three of us.  "i'll just pull my boots off since I have guard in 4 hrs"  Froze half to death.  Learned how to get undressed and dressed in a bag real fast.


----------



## David Chang (Dec 9, 2010)

RoosterTodd said:


> A reflector on the backside of your campfire makes a big difference.



Do you mean like a metal backstop?


----------



## grizzlyblake (Dec 9, 2010)

How does undressing in the sleeping bag help? Is this only for that specific type or for any mummy type bag?


----------



## Patriot44 (Dec 16, 2010)

grizzlyblake said:


> How does undressing in the sleeping bag help? Is this only for that specific type or for any mummy type bag?



I am not exactly sure but I suspect it has something to do with warm air to skin and not sweating.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 17, 2010)

I agree - Army down-filled sleeping bags are great! 

Go ahead and lay out your fire for morning and cover it so dew/snow/rain stays off.Strike a match to it when you crawl out cold in the morning and have coffee in the pot,ready to heat.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 19, 2010)

grizzlyblake said:


> How does undressing in the sleeping bag help? Is this only for that specific type or for any mummy type bag?



It has to do with sweating and moisture developing inside the sleeping bag. This is the first and most important thing they will teach you for cold weather. Before you hop in, strip down.......or freeze. One of my buds found out the hard way and was sent to the hospital for a few days. Just make sure your clothes and boots are inside with you.


----------



## David Chang (Dec 21, 2010)

My former boss was telling me that he went on a backcountry camping & hunting trip in Maine.  He came upon a young couple who were sleeping together in a sleeping bag - and they were freezing - close to hypothermic.

He told them that all the hot air escapes from a sleeping bag when you have two people in it.  So they got into their own sleeping bags, tied the sleeping bag tight, and they got back to a healthier temperature.


----------

